# College Graduation Antelope Trip



## Tate (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm looking to start planning an antelope trip in the next couple months. I've been out west a few times and have noticed an abundance of them. Started looking up trips and they were anywhere from 1500-3000. 

Anyone know of a cheaper way to go? I'm down to try and do a DIY trip if i can figure it out all out. Also wouldn't mind doing a guided trip if I can find a cheaper option.

Let me know if y'all know any leads, thanks!


----------



## jmoser (Jan 24, 2017)

We hunt near Newcastle 5 years running now.  First year we went in cold and did just public land; all 3 of us got animals including shots at some nice bucks.  You can do just fine if you are willing to put in the time and do some walking; most folks just road hunt and never get out unless they see animals from the truck.

WY has enormous public lands; some areas are easier access and others are harder due to roads / landlocked parcels etc.

Start looking at the hunt area maps; get an idea where you want to go and what areas to apply for.  Its only $300 including app fees and stamp if you draw a buck tag; leftover doe tags are only $45 or so if you can get one.  You are allowed a 2nd buck tag if leftovers are available, does not have to be the same zone for leftovers.  If you aren't going alone you can apply as a hunt party for 'all or nothing' tag draw.

Opening day is Oct 1 but earlier I think in SE WY; check the website for all the rules etc.

After you draw a tag spend a few $$ on detailed hunt area paper maps and GPS overlays for your handheld; there is BLM land, state land, 'walk in areas' [private land open to hunting,] all kinds of access out there.  Be prepared for a 300 yard shot; its a new experience stalking over open ground.  A laser rangefinder is very helpful; judging distance over open ground with no reference marks is a lot harder than it sounds.  If you can honestly make a 400 yard shot its a plus but we routinely get within 200-300 yards.

Once you know what area you will hunt make some calls and see if you can find a landowner who will let you on for a 'trespass fee' maybe $250 - $500 depending.  

Hint:  camping not out of the question opening day but we have had hard winter storms by Oct 5 more than once.   

Driving sure keeps the costs down; motels are scarce in many areas but a 3 day hunt is definitely affordable if you budget rooms and meals.  With gas, tags, food, and lodging I think you could do it for $1200-$1500 all in; less if you are splitting rooms and gas.  Logistics eat up a lot of $$ on western hunts; no way around that.

Good luck and congrats on graduation!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 24, 2017)

jmoser said:


> We hunt near Newcastle 5 years running now.  First year we went in cold and did just public land; all 3 of us got animals including shots at some nice bucks.



How does antelope taste?


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 24, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How does antelope taste?



Like venison with a taste of sage.  I liked it!


----------



## joey1919 (Jan 24, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How does antelope taste?



Amazing. 

I'll add to the other post. It definitely can be done diy for $1500. If you're planning on going to a remote area and wanting to stay in a motel, book it before the draw results are posted. Look at the state wildlife website for antelope density maps. Populations in some areas have taken a real hit.

2 guys is about perfect. 3 or 4 guys helps cut down on costs and driving time but you'll probably want to split up to hunt. You'll cover more area and be more likely for everyone to have a chance to tag out.

Only other tip is talk to the locals every chance you get. At the motel, grocery store, restaurants and gas stations. Strike up a conversation and you'll likely end up with somewhere to hunt. If you see a good one on private land stop and ask permission. It's nothing like here, lots of folks will let you hunt. Not all of them, and not always for free but it's worth a shot.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 10, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How does antelope taste?



I marinate a half backstrap and grill it whole; my picky teenager eats it like filet mignon.  Hindquarters and trim I make chili with but if you made a roast I am sure it would be equally good.

We buy bags/blocks of ice for the cooler every morning; as soon as the animal is gutted we stuff a bag in the chest cavity and keep it in the shade / under a tarp until we get into town that evening.  Mind you opening day has been 70 - 80 deg several times for us - keep it cool and get the meat boned out and it will taste excellent; don't overcook it as with any wild game.  WY is very dry which helps; moisture breeds bacteria.

If you don't take it to a processor that evening I would bone it out yourself same day.  Some of the hunter friendly motels may have a table or shed out back for DIY butchering; they make a few good $$ during hunting season and go the extra mile for us.

Even in warm days the nights get cold out there; keep ice in the cooler and your meat will be fine for the duration if you take good care right after the shot.


----------

